# Fullfacehelm + Goggle wanted



## phaenomenon (28. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute,

bin ahnungslos und habe bisher noch nie 'nen FF Helm und Goggle gehabt. Will mir endlich einen zulegen um auch für Bikeparkbesuche gewappnet zu sein. Einige Threads die ich gelesen hatte sind schon etwas älter. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben wonach ich suchen sollte? Einschränken auf bestimmte Marken (Fox, IXS, Leatt, MET, ... ?) oder ist der Hersteller völlig egal? Den Bell MIPS teilbar hatte ich mal probiert, gefiel mir nicht. Hab so ca. 56cm Kopfumfang und würde mich eher zu den "großen Rüben" zählen 

Was mir neben der Sicherheit noch wichtig wäre --> sollte eine GoPro8 problemlos am Kinnbügel oder vorzugsweise unterm Visier aufnehmen können. Und wenn man dazu ein passendes Neckbrace und Rückenprotektor empfehlen kann, bin ich ganz Ohr. Das möchte ich nämlich auch gleich mitberücksichtigen.

Welche Produkte könnt ihr empfehlen? bin über jeden Tip dankbar.

thanx and greetz
phaeno


----------



## vanbov (29. Januar 2021)

Helme:

Leatt (siehe News) z.B. mit dem neuen 4.0 DH
Fox Proframe
IXS
MET
usw.
Hier gilt: ausprobieren was zur Rübe passt!!

Goggle: 

Leatt
Smith
Oakley
Hier gilt: muss zum Helm passen

Neck Brace:
- Leatt 
Passt zum o.g. Helm

Rückenprotektor:

Ortema
Scott
Leatt (passt zum Neck Brace)

Die Suche wird dir zu den verschiedenen Anfragen / Produkten einiges ausspucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (29. Januar 2021)

Danke für den input! kann man bestimmte Goggles, Neck Brace, Rückenprotektor z.B. zum MET Parachute empfehlen? Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass das zu einem bestimmten Helmmodell passt?


----------



## Bene2 (29. Januar 2021)

Bei den Goggles führt eigentlich kein Weg an der 100% Accuri vorbei (oder die Racecraft, wenn sie im Angebot ist) Preis-Leistungsmässig gibt es wohl kaum was besseres. 

Der Troy Lee D3 ist ein super Helm. Da ist die Auswahl aber riesig. 
Welcher mit dem Neckbrace harmoniert hängt von deinen persönlichen Körperproportionen ab. Da sind allgemeine Empfehlungen kaum möglich, es hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## k0p3 (30. Januar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> MET Parachute empfehlen?



Den MET Parachute kann ich nur sehr bedingt empfehlen.
Er ist zwar herrlich leicht und luftig, aber das Rädchen für die Kopfweiteneinstellung löst/verdreht sich bei mir sehr schnell wenn es ruppig wird und der Helm rutscht dann locker auf dem Kopf herum. Ein leichter Kontakt mit dem Finger, oder wenn der Rucksack im steilen Gelände an den Helm stößt, reicht zum Lösen schon aus.

Ob das ein Grundsatzthema oder bei mir wegen eines möglichen Defektes ein Einzelfall ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. So ist das jedenfalls ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko und der Helm würde bei einem Sturz nicht ausreichend schützen.

Dazu hatte ich im MET Unterforum mal einen Thread eröffnet, aber von @METhelmets leider keine Reaktion darauf bekommen. Seitdem liegt der eigentlich tolle, aber nur zwei mal benutzte Helm bei mir im Keller.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. Januar 2021)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das als Gewährleistungsfall über den Händler hättest klären können? Oder hatte es da Probleme gegeben?


----------



## k0p3 (30. Januar 2021)

Nein, hatte ich dummerweise noch nicht gemacht und erstmal auf eine Antwort gewartet. Dann ist es irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten und jetzt erst wieder auf dem Schirm gekommen. 

Dem TE rate ich soviele Helme wie möglich zu probieren und dann danach die passende Goggle und Rüstung auszusuchen.


----------



## phaenomenon (30. Januar 2021)

Bene2 schrieb:


> Bei den Goggles führt eigentlich kein Weg an der 100% Accuri vorbei (oder die Racecraft, wenn sie im Angebot ist) Preis-Leistungsmässig gibt es wohl kaum was besseres.


Habe mir die 100% Accuri Google Pistol - Mirror Silver (50210-283-02) geholt. Ist zwar kein Klarglas aber auch nicht komplett abgedunkelt, so Rauchglas ähnlich würde ich sagen. Macht 'nen guten Eindruck.



Bene2 schrieb:


> Der Troy Lee D3 ist ein super Helm. Da ist die Auswahl aber riesig.


Von dem lese ich des Öfteren. Die MIPS Variante ist halt richtig teuer es sei denn ich würde zu diesem gebrauchten hier zugreifen für 250,- €. Normalerweise ist Helmkauf keine Sache für Gebrauchtkauf, aber laut Text und Bilder sieht das ganz akzeptabel aus. Was denkt ihr? Blöd wäre hier nur, dass ich den nicht zurückgeben kann sondern bei Nichtgefallen/Nichtpassen weiterverkaufen müsste. Im großen und Ganzen irgendwie blöd, ich denke ich werde mich weiterhin auf Neukauf konzentrieren.

Online habe ich den Troy Lee Designs D3 Fiberlite Factory Downhill Helm für 231,90 € gesichtet, allerdings nicht lieferbar in meiner gewünschten Größe M, in der Variante schwarz/grau/blau würde er mir sogar echt gut gefallen _seufz_ Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich den in dieser Variante bestellen könnte zu einem fairen Preis?



Bene2 schrieb:


> Welcher mit dem Neckbrace harmoniert hängt von deinen persönlichen Körperproportionen ab. Da sind allgemeine Empfehlungen kaum möglich, es hilft nur ausprobieren.


Aha. Wie ich heraushöre, sollte ich also erstmal einen Helm und Goggle kaufen und mich erst danach im Anschluss an Neckbrace und Rücken-/Brustprotektor konzentrieren. Ok, danke... ich mach dann diesbezüglich am besten einen extra Thread auf.


k0p3 schrieb:


> Den MET Parachute kann ich nur sehr bedingt empfehlen. Er ist zwar herrlich leicht und luftig, aber das Rädchen für die Kopfweiteneinstellung löst/verdreht sich bei mir sehr schnell wenn es ruppig wird und der Helm rutscht dann locker auf dem Kopf herum. Ein leichter Kontakt mit dem Finger, oder wenn der Rucksack im steilen Gelände an den Helm stößt, reicht zum Lösen schon aus.


Das ist ja echt doof und schade zu hören, dass du solch ein Problem hast. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das der Regelfall ist, das wäre ja katastrophal für MET und hätte sicherlich schon große Runden geschlagen und Alarmglocken geläutet. Ich hatte bisher nur gutes von MET Parachute gehört und gelesen, weshalb ich den auch erwähnte. Ich würde an deiner Stelle den support kontaktieren und den Helm austauschen lassen, ich bin mir sicher dass die das machen werden nach eingehender Prüfung.


k0p3 schrieb:


> Dem TE rate ich, soviele Helme wie möglich zu probieren und dann danach die passende Goggle und Rüstung auszusuchen.


Bin ich ganz bei dir. Leider ist das Anprobieren und Kauf in einer Filiale erschwerend in der Covid-19 Zeit und den andauernden Lockdowns. Ich bin gezwungen viel Geld zu finanzieren und diverse Modelle online zu bestellen.

Gesagt getan, habe ich mir drei Modelle bestellt und auch bereits erhalten und testen können. Anbei meine subjektiven Eindrücke, die ich mit euch teilen möchte:

*IXS Trigger FF*

_Pro:_ leicht, unkompliziert, schneller und sicherer Verschluss, Belüftungen sehen gut aus und bestimmt ein guter Helm, aber:

_Contra: _Visier ist fix und lässt sich nicht verstellen, sieht in der monotonen Farbe sehr langweilig aus, auch das Design lässt zu wünschen übrig. Hat mir leider als Gesamtpaket nicht gefallen.

*Leatt DH 4.0*

_Pro_: tolles Design, abnehmbare Frontbelüftung erlaubt Trinkflasche an Mund bringen ohne Helm abzunehmen. Innenband mit Rädchenschraube vorhanden um optimale Passform und perfekten Sitz gewährleisten zu können, damit nix verrutscht.. Die 360° Technologie hört sich interessant an aber ob das was in der Praxis auch tatsächlich taugt oder nur ein Marketing-gag ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

_Contra:_ auch hier fixe Visierposition und nicht verstellbar. Hat auch kein verstellbares Innenband mit dem man mittels Rädchenschraube zuzieht und den Helm somit enganliegend am Kopf festzurrt. Helm sieht übergroß aus im Vergleich zu anderen Helmen (ich sehr aus wie ein Astronaut in dem Helm) und obwohl er so große Abmessungen hat fand ich dass er doch etwas drückt im Gesichtsbereicht und das bei Größe L (ich habe 56cm Kopfumfang). Wen ich den länger auf hatte war das nicht gerade angenehm um ehrlich zu sein. Daher habe ich mich gegen ihn entschieden, denn ich muss mich wohlfühen und er muss angenehm sitzen, das war hier leider nicht der Fall.

* MET Parachute*

_Pro:_ Visier lässt sich verstellen. Geldpad an der Stirn. Er ist echt leicht! Optik und Design finde ich absolute Spitzenklasse, auch die Farbe gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut. Innenband mit Rädchenschraube vorhanden um optimale Passform und perfekten Sitz gewährleisten zu können, damit nix verrutscht.

_Contra:_ fummeliger alter Verschluss (Doppel-D Kinnverschluss), den ich noch aus meiner zurückliegenden Motorradzeit in Erinnerung habe. Ich habe aus meiner Erfahrung zum Glück die Technik und den Dreh raus, um das Band zwischen den zwei Ringen zu fädeln aber trotzdem finde ich den Verschluss sehr fummelig. Mit verdreckten Handschuhen mal schnell den Helm öffnen ist hier sicherlich nicht so einfach. Der Helm hatte in der Beschreibung beim Onlinebestellen MET Parachute Helm 2021 Anthracite/Black aber wenn ich in die in der Innenseite vernähte Tafel schaue dann steht dort "MET Lot: V190052 JAN/JAN *2019*" drin. Weiß jemand was das genau bedeutet? Hat mir der Verkäufer ein altes Modell aus 2019 zugestellt oder was hat das damit auf sich? Es ist das *Modell M98* laut Innenaufdruck.



Mich stört nur noch diese Sache mit dem Aufdruck aus Januar/2019 Aufdruck. Vielleicht bestelle ich mir noch den Troy Lee Design D3 wenn ich ihn überhaupt finde und entscheide mich dann zwischen dem Parachute und dem TroyLee D3.


----------



## stecko (30. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht solltest du dir erstmal klar werden ob du einen Helm willst bei dem sich der Kinbügel abnehmen lässt oder nicht.... 
Der Unterscheid von Met zu D3 ist ja schon ordentlich! 
Ich selber fahre den D3 schon viele Jahre ist tiptop! 
D3 fahre ich aber NUR beim DH / Bikepark, für alles andere hab ich eine normale Halbschale.


----------



## k0p3 (30. Januar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt doof und schade zu hören, dass du solch ein Problem hast. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das der Regelfall ist, das wäre ja katastrophal für MET und hätte sicherlich schon große Runden geschlagen und Alarmglocken geläutet. Ich hatte bisher nur gutes von MET Parachute gehört und gelesen, weshalb ich den auch erwähnte. Ich würde an deiner Stelle den support kontaktieren und den Helm austauschen lassen, ich bin mir sicher dass die das machen werden nach eingehender Prüfung.



Habe ich gerade gemacht. 😉



phaenomenon schrieb:


> Der Helm hatte in der Beschreibung beim Onlinebestellen MET Parachute Helm 2021 Anthracite/Black aber wenn ich in die in der Innenseite vernähte Tafel schaue dann steht dort "MET Lot: V190052 JAN/JAN *2019*" drin. Weiß jemand was das genau bedeutet? Hat mir der Verkäufer ein altes Modell aus 2019 zugestellt oder was hat das damit auf sich? Es ist das *Modell M98* laut Innenaufdruck.



Der Helm ist identisch mit dem, den ich 01/2020 gekauft habe. Die Farbe nernnt sich "blue shaded cyan/matt". Bei mir ist es auch ein M98 mit Produktionsdatum Nov/2018.
Mit Anthracite/Black hat die Farbe auch recht wenig am Hut.


Ich finde den Doppel-D Verschluss sehr gut. Bewährt und zuverlässig eben. 
Hat nebenbei mein FOX RPC Diaz auch und der liegt preislich in einer ganz anderen Liga. Sitzt aber brachial fest auf der Rübe ohne unbequem zu werden. Leider wiegt er halt fast auch das Doppelte 
Die Riemern öffnet man doch sowieso nicht komplett, oder?


----------



## phaenomenon (30. Januar 2021)

stecko schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir erstmal klar werden ob du einen Helm willst bei dem sich der Kinbügel abnehmen lässt oder nicht....


ich will 'nen Full-Face Helm, einen Halbschale besitze ich bereits. Hier geht's jetzt nur um Fullface-Helme. Ich sagte anfangs, dass ich bei meiner damaligen Halbschalenhelm Auswahl auch den convertible Bell mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel angeschaut hatte, aber der gefiel mir im großen und ganzen nicht. Also die Auswahl ist ganz klar auf Fullface-Helm in diesem Thema, keine convertibles.


stecko schrieb:


> Der Unterscheid von Met zu D3 ist ja schon ordentlich!


Wie genau meinst du das? kannst du das nähere erläutern und Details nennen?


stecko schrieb:


> Ich selber fahre den D3 schon viele Jahre ist tiptop! D3 fahre ich aber NUR beim DH / Bikepark, für alles andere hab ich eine normale Halbschale.


Jup, den Fullface möchte ich ebenfalls nur für ruppige DH Abfahrten, Parks usw. nutzen. Für alles andere habe ich ebenso meinen Halbschalenhelm.


k0p3 schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gemacht. 😉





k0p3 schrieb:


> Der Helm ist identisch mit dem, den ich 01/2020 gekauft habe. Die Farbe nernnt sich "blue shaded cyan/matt". Bei mir ist es auch ein M98 mit Produktionsdatum Nov/2018.
> Mit Anthracite/Black hat die Farbe auch recht wenig am Hut.


hat mich auch gewundert. Auf jeden Fall sieht dieses blue shaded cyan/matt echt super aus, gefällt mir sehr gut.


k0p3 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Doppel-D Verschluss sehr gut. Bewährt und zuverlässig eben.
> Die Riemern öffnet man doch sowieso nicht komplett, oder?


verstehe ich nicht ganz? den Riemen musst du doch öffnen, um den Helm von der Rübe zu kriegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (30. Januar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht ganz? den Riemen musst du doch öffnen, um den Helm von der Rübe zu kriegen?



Naja... aufziehen bis zu Ende reicht bei mir. Komplett auseinander fädeln braucht man das doch nicht. Hat zumindest bei meinen sämtlichen MTB und Mopedhelmen immer funktioniert.  
Das wäre mir sonst auch zu nervig.


----------



## stecko (30. Januar 2021)

Sorry dachte Met Parachute =immer abnehmbarer Kinbügel... 
Bin trotzdem kein Freund von den extrem leichten „Enduro Fullface“ Helmen.


----------



## phaenomenon (30. Januar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Naja... aufziehen bis zu Ende reicht bei mir. Komplett auseinander fädeln braucht man das doch nicht. Hat zumindest bei meinen sämtlichen MTB und Mopedhelmen immer funktioniert. Das wäre mir sonst auch zu nervig.


Das Band aufziehen und nicht ausfädeln bringt bei mir keinen zeitlichen Vorteil, es bleibt trotzdem eine fummelige Aktion. Ob ich nur lockere und vorne übers Kinn rausschlupfe oder komplett aufmache ist dieselbe Arbeit. Oder ich hab dich falsch verstanden?


stecko schrieb:


> Sorry dachte Met Parachute =immer abnehmbarer Kinbügel...
> Bin trotzdem kein Freund von den extrem leichten „Enduro Fullface“ Helmen.


Hi Stecko. Du hast Recht! es gibt den MET Parachute auch mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel, das wusste ich gar nicht.

Momentan habe ich den oben gezeigten MET Parachute als Favorit. Dieser Test hier hatte eigentlich Integralhelme mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügeln getestet, aber da ist auch der MET Parachute als Ausnahme ohne abnehmbaren Kinnbügel mit dabei. Und er hat sehr gut abgeschnitten wie man sieht. Das bestärkt mich weiterhin, um den MET Parachute zu favorisieren.

Trotz allem finde ich den MET Parachute mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel auch interessant, hat sogar MIPS. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich noch den Troy Lee Designs D3 probieren soll. Muss ihn nur in Größe L, akzeptablem Preis und gewünschter Farbe finden ...


----------



## k0p3 (30. Januar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ob ich nur lockere und vorne übers Kinn rausschlupfe oder komplett aufmache ist dieselbe Arbeit. Oder ich hab dich falsch verstanden?



Nein, hast Du nicht. Genau so habe ich das gemeint.
Dauert vielleicht zwei Sekunden länger als bei einem anderen Verschluß, ist aber kein Hexenwerk Für mich ist und bleibt Doppel-D die sicherste und technisch simpelste, robusteste Lösung.


----------



## phaenomenon (30. Januar 2021)

was Sicherheit betrifft sehe ich das auch so, und letztendlich handelt es sich beim Helm ja um ein sicherheitsrelevantes Produkt  das mit dem Riemen stört mich nicht so sehr, weil ich es ja von meiner Motorradzeit gewohnt bin. Danke für dein feedback.


----------



## k0p3 (31. Januar 2021)

vivianmax schrieb:


> Ich kann sagen, dass diese Helme von der Qualität her sehr gut sind. Ich empfehle sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## next-friday (31. Januar 2021)

Ich hänge mich mal hier ran weil ich auch auf der Suche nach einem Fullface Helm bin.

Letzten Sommer war ich das erste mal in Sölden und habe mir dort die Ausrüstung geliehen was nicht nochmal sein muß.
Dieses Jahr ist wieder Sölden und zusätzlich Saalbach und Winterberg geplant.

Bei mir sind folgende Helme in der Auswahl

*Met Parachute MCR*
Das 2in1 ist verlockend aber braucht man das wenn man schon eine Halbschale hat?
*Giro Disciple MIPS*
Bringt das MIPS bei einem Fullface Helm viel im Vergleich zu der klassischen dicken Polsterung bei normalen Helmen?
*Troy Lee Designs D3
Fox Rampage Comp Reno
100% Status
Endura MT500
O Neal Blade*
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja geholfen werden. Danke schonmal


----------



## k0p3 (31. Januar 2021)

next-friday schrieb:


> Das 2in1 ist verlockend aber braucht man das wenn man schon eine Halbschale hat?



Nein. 
Wenn er eh nur für Park genutzt wird, würde ich mir einen vollwertigen FF kaufen. 
Mehr Sicherheit, weil ein komplettes Bauteil, kein Verschluss der kaputt gehen könnte und auch leichter (theoretisch natürlich). 

Zu den obigen Helmen an sich kann ich nichts sagen. Außer wie immer geraten wird...
Probieren, probieren, probieren.

Das Wichtigste ist, dass er Dir passt und sich angenehm tragen lässt. Deswegen auch gerne mal eine halbe Stunde auf der Couch aufsetzen. 
Der beste und teuerste Helm hat wesentlich weniger Schutzwirkung, wenn er nicht richtig sitzt.


----------



## phaenomenon (31. Januar 2021)

next-friday schrieb:


> Das 2in1 ist verlockend aber braucht man das wenn man schon eine Halbschale hat?


In meinem Fall ist es so, dass ich oft erstmal einige km bis zu einer Downhillstrecke "touren" muss bis ich sie erreiche. Diese Tour will ich nicht mit einem fullface Helm zurücklegen, das heißt ich müsste beide Helme mitnehmen. Auf der Hin- und Rückfahrt mit dem Halbschalenhelm auf dem Kopf aufgesetzt und der Fullface wird nicht auf der Strecke genutzt und dann wieder dasselbe zurück. Ist doof, weil ich zwei Helme mitnehmen müsste. Nur -und exakt nur aus diesem Grund- wäre ein convertible für mich interessant. Wenn ich jedoch öfters Bikeparks besuchen würde (also mit dem Auto mein Bike mitnehme) dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen extra guten fullface Helm kaufen, der ausschliesslich für Downhill/Enduro/Bikepark Einsätze hergezogen würde.

Ich bin daher noch unsicher, ob ich meinen jetzigen MET Parachute behalte oder evtl. auch den convertible ausprobieren sollte. Wird sich zeigen ...

wünsche dir auf alle Fälle auch viel Erfolg bei der Helmauswahl. Du kommst nicht drumrum: du musst die Helme alle aufsetzen, anprobieren und dich auf dein Bauchgefühl verlassen ob der gut sitzt und auch vor allem komfortabel ohne zu drücken und zu stören. Good luck!


----------



## phaenomenon (1. Februar 2021)

Bene2 schrieb:


> Der Troy Lee D3 ist ein super Helm. Da ist die Auswahl aber riesig.


Hi nochmal,

jetzt muss ich noch mal bezüglich dem Troy Lee Designs D3 nachfragen. Ja, @Bene2 hast recht, die Auswahl ist enorm. Ich sehe, den D3 gibt's in zig Ausführungen und Varianten. Mal von den Farben abgesehen, da gibts schon heftige Preisunterschiede, von 250 bis 500 EUR ist alles vertreten. Alle nennen sich jedoch Troy Lee Designs D3. Ich vermute mal die Unterschiede liegen in der darauf folgenden Bezeichnung wie "Composite" oder "Fiberlite" ? kann mich jemand aufklären worin die Unterschiede liegen, die auch die großen Preisunterschiede rechtfertigen?

Und dann hab ich noch folgende Frage offen:


stecko schrieb:


> Der Unterscheid von Met zu D3 ist ja schon ordentlich!


@stecko Wie genau meinst du das mit "MET zu D3 ist der Unterschied ordentlich" ? kannst du das näher erläutern und Details nennen?


stecko schrieb:


> Ich selber fahre den D3 schon viele Jahre ist tiptop! D3 fahre ich aber NUR beim DH / Bikepark, für alles andere hab ich eine normale Halbschale.


aus purer Neugier, welchen D3 um genau zu sein fährst du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## StelioKontos (1. Februar 2021)

Habe Selbst den D3 Fiberlite.

Der Unterschied zum Composite ist das Material der Schale. Fiberlite = Glasfaser, Composite = Glas-, Carbon- und Kevlarfasern.

Den MET Parachute hatte ich noch nicht auf, hatte aber vorm D3 den Fox Proframe, welcher recht ähnlich ist.

Der D3 ist schwerer, schlechter belüftet und sitzt enger, fühlt sich fast wie ein Motorrad Helm an, der Proframe dagegen fühlt sich eher wie ein normaler MTB-Helm an, nur mit Kinnbügel.

Deswegen fühle ich mich mit dem D3 deutlich sicherer und besser geschützt.


----------



## phaenomenon (1. Februar 2021)

airace3 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zum Composite ist das Material der Schale. Fiberlite = Glasfaser, Composite = Glas-, Carbon- und Kevlarfasern.


danke für die Erklärung. Also ist composite besser und deshalb auch teurer, verstehe.


----------



## Bene2 (1. Februar 2021)

airace3 schrieb:


> Habe Selbst den D3 Fiberlite.
> 
> Der Unterschied zum Composite ist das Material der Schale. Fiberlite = Glasfaser, Composite = Glas-, Carbon- und Kevlarfasern.
> 
> ...



Genau, der Unterschied ist eigentlich nur ob Carbon oder nicht. Macht ein bisschen was am Gewicht und sehr viel am Preis.
Dann gibt es noch den Unterschied ob mit oder ohne MIPS.

Der D3 ist für einen vollwertigen Downhillhelm wirklich sehr gut belüftet. Absolut kein Vergleich zu den günstigen IXS und O'Neal Helmen (die teuren von denen hatte ich noch nicht auf).

Den Proframe bin ich auch einige Jahre gefahren. Der ist, was Gewicht und Belüftung angeht natürlich unglaublich. Als ich das erste Mal mit dem in einen Trail gefahren bin hab ich nach 200 Metern angehalten, um zu schauen ob ich den Helm nicht vergessen habe... Also völlig anderes Level. Der ist aber eher als Endurohelm gedacht, und funktioniert in dem Bereich auch super. Also damit kann man auch Mal ein paar Höhenmeter hoch treten.
Der Proframe hatte bei mir und einigen anderen das Problem, dass er immer Recht schnell und ohne allzu harte Einschläge am Kinnbügel gerissen ist.

Wenn man Endurorennen plant, wo Fullface Pflicht ist und man auch Mal 50 Höhenmeter im Renntempo bergauf muss, geht am Proframe in meinen Augen kein Weg vorbei.
Zum Parkfahren/Liften/Shutteln ist der D3 top.


----------



## phaenomenon (1. Februar 2021)

den FOX Proframe gibts ausschliesslich nur in einer Farbe schwarz ?


----------



## Bene2 (1. Februar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> den FOX Proframe gibts ausschliesslich nur in einer Farbe schwarz ?


Es gibt ihn in mehreren verschiedenen Farben. Schwarz, schwarz weiß, schwarz grau, rot, blau,...


----------



## phaenomenon (1. Februar 2021)

stimmt, jetzt habe ich das auch herausgefunden. Problem: ich finde ihn nirgends in L zu dem üblichen Marktpreis. Ich suche diesen Helm, weiß jemand wo der verfügbar wäre zum kaufen (Bitte Link)



Troy Lee Designs D3 Squirt Carbon Downhill Helm​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## next-friday (5. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal zum testen 3 Modelle bestellt TLD D3 Fiberlite leider ohne Mips (220€), Bell 9 Fusion mit Mips (220€) und einen POC Coron Air Spin (290€).


----------



## phaenomenon (6. Februar 2021)

Hi next-friday. Bitte berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen, würde mich interessieren.

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich noch den Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon bestellt und werde mal sehen wie der sich schläg im Vergleich zu den bisher getesteten.

Durch den Hinweis von @stecko (ab Beitrag #13) wurde ich auf den MET Parachute convertible hellhörig. In meinem Beitrag #21 begründete ich das ganze. Deshalb habe ich mir den auch bestellt, also zusätzlich zum _normalen_ MET Parachute auch den MET Parachute mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel und direkt gegeneinander verglichen.

*Meine Eindrücke:*
Der MET convertible macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Obwohl gleiche Größe, komme ich schwieriger in den Helm, drückt ganz heftig an den Ohren (nein, ich habe keine Segelohren) aber ok, ist halt so, muss man durch (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  ). Da der MET Parachute convertible auch MIPS hat muss man sich auf das "schwammige Gefühl" dieser MIPS Funktion erstmal gewöhnen ( hatte dieses MIPS Gefühl damals bei meinem Test des Bell Super convertible noch in Erinnerung). Ich hatte das Innenband mit der Rädchenschraube voll angezogen, damit ich einen festen Sitz habe. War also wirklich bis zum Ende gespannt, ansonsten hätte der Helm keinen festen Sitz gehabt. Der Kinnbügel, also seitlich diese Vertrebung ist deutlich breiter als beim normalen MET Parachute. Auch wiegt der convertible Helm merklich mehr als der normale MET Parachute. Wenn ich den Kinnbügel am convertible entferne und den Helm quasi als Halbschale tragen würde, dann sieht das total ulkig und sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig auf meinem Schädel aus. Der Helm wirkt gigantisch groß, nun das ist er auch! diese Erfahrung habe ich auch noch vom Bell Super so in Erinnerung. Diese convertibles als Halbschale (ohne Kinnbügel) machen ein sehr wuchtiges Erscheinungsbild aus, das sieht echt komisch aus und gefällt mir nicht so sehr um ehrlich zu sein. Aber gut Sicherheit geht vor! dann habe ich versucht den abgenommenen Kinnbügel in meine doch recht große MTB-Rucksacktasche reinzubringen --> keine Chance!!! Der Kinnbügel ist einfach viel zu groß. Und das war der ausschlaggebende Punkt, der mich dazu brachte keine convertibles mehr in die Auswahl zu setzen. Das war ja ursprünglich meine Idee und Hoffnung: den Kinnbügel bis zum Trail/Enduroline im Rucksack zu transportieren. Das geht leider nicht. Also habe ich hier keinen Vorteil.

*Fazit -->* ich werde einen extra Fullfacehelm für Park-/Downhill-/Enduroeinsätze haben und wenn ich selber dahin toure, dann muss ich wohl oder übel zwei Helme mitnehmen. Der Halbschalenhelm auf dem Kopf während ich toure und der Fullface im Netz untergebracht am Rucksack außen. Ich finde den normalen MET Parachute weiterhin sehr geil, der ist sehr leicht, die Ventilierung macht einen guten Eindruck (obwohl noch nicht live getestet) und er bietet auch eine GoPro Halterung an. Das Tragegefühl und die Zuneigung war von allen bei mir getesteten Helmen beim MET Parachute der BESTE. Ich werde jetzt nur noch den Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon testen und mich dann entscheiden. Den Fox Proframe hätte ich auch noch gerne getestet, finde ihn aber nirgends außer im langweiligen schwarz.

Bisher ist mein Favorit weiterhin der MET Parachute Fullfacehelm.


----------



## next-friday (6. Februar 2021)

Den MET Parachute hatte ich letzten Sommer auch mal zum testen bestellt. Vom Tragen her ist der wirklich sehr gut und vorallem leicht. Ich habe mich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig "sicher" darin gefühlt weil relativ dünn gearbeitet und auch kein MIPS. Ein richtiger Fullface Helm ist halt schon was anderes als der Parachute. 
Hast du mal den TLD Stage getestet? Der ist schön leicht und hat MIPS.
Was soll den der D3 kosten? Ein D3 in Carbon ist halt eine komplett andere Liga als ein Parachute.
Schon mal über einen D4 nachgedacht?


----------



## stecko (6. Februar 2021)

D3 Carbon ist ein geiler Helm, wenn der passt und vom Geld her ok ist absolute Empfehlung 

Ob Mips oder nicht... Halte ich nach wie vor für Marketingtechnisch völlig überzogen...
Oder gibt es zwischenzeitlich Studien (Nicht vom Hersteller selbst) die die bessere Schutzwirkung bestätigen?
Nicht falsch verstehen ich habe jetzt selber erst einen D4 mit Mips gekauft (gibts halt nicht mehr onhne als Carbon).
Nur sollte man sich nicht davon verrückt machen lassen... das wichtigste ist das der Helm perfekt passt


----------



## Monstafant (6. Februar 2021)

Habe den MET Parachute aus der Generation ohne abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. Er ist wirklich sehr leicht und angenehm zu tragen. Allerdings ist es auch bei mir so, dass sich das Feststellrädchen sehr schnell lockert und der Helm dann wackelt. Und: Ich habe noch keine Google gefunden, die zum Helm passt. Ob es an dem zu kleinen "Sichtfenster" liegt? Jedenfalls wird jede von mir ausprobierte Google von oben so auf meine Nase gedrückt, dass ich nicht mehr atmen kann (und spreche wie Mickey Mouse).


----------



## next-friday (6. Februar 2021)

stecko schrieb:


> D3 Carbon ist ein geiler Helm, wenn der passt und vom Geld her ok ist absolute Empfehlung
> 
> Ob Mips oder nicht... Halte ich nach wie vor für Marketingtechnisch völlig überzogen...
> Oder gibt es zwischenzeitlich Studien (Nicht vom Hersteller selbst) die die bessere Schutzwirkung bestätigen?
> ...



Natürlich ist der D3 Carbon ein geiler Helm aber es ging mir ja darum das der Parachute halt in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt. Der Parachute hat ja eine einfache Polycarbonat Schale. Für das gleiche Geld bekommst du auch einen 100% Status der ne Fiberglass Hülle hat. Ich bin mir auch sicher das der normale D3 Fiberlite auch um einiges mehr schützt wie der Parachute.
MIPS zu haben ist natürlich nice to have aber kein Muß wenn der Helm genug Masse zum schützen hat.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Februar 2021)

@next-friday 
Scott Gloggn Goggle‘n passen


----------



## phaenomenon (6. Februar 2021)

next-friday schrieb:


> Den MET Parachute hatte ich letzten Sommer auch mal zum testen bestellt. Vom Tragen her ist der wirklich sehr gut und vorallem leicht. Ich habe mich aber irgendwie nicht so richtig "sicher" darin gefühlt weil relativ dünn gearbeitet und auch kein MIPS. Ein richtiger Fullface Helm ist halt schon was anderes als der Parachute.


verstehe die Bedenken. Was mich aber erfreut und motiviert hat FÜR den Parachute war der Test, den ich irgendwo weiter vorne verlinkt hatte. Das war zwar der MET Parachute convertible, der super abgeschnitten hat, aber ich glaub auch der normale MET Parachute hat diese eine Downhill Norm erfüllt. Kann das jemand bestätigen, bin mir nicht sicher. Ist fraglich, ob schwerer/teurer automatisch auch sicherer/besser bedeutet?


next-friday schrieb:


> Hast du mal den TLD Stage getestet? Der ist schön leicht und hat MIPS.
> Was soll den der D3 kosten? Ein D3 in Carbon ist halt eine komplett andere Liga als ein Parachute.


Nein, den Stage kenne ich nicht. Ich erwarte noch den TLD D3 Carbon wie ich ihn zuvor mit Foto gepostet hatte und will schauen wie der im Vergleich sein wird. Werde Vor-/Nachteile abwiegen und mich dann entscheiden.


next-friday schrieb:


> Schon mal über einen D4 nachgedacht?


Nicht wirklich. Bin generell kein Freund von "aktuellstem Modell kaufen" weil ich die Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisse unbegründet und übertrieben finde. Nicht nur aus dem MTB Bereich, in allen anderen Bereichen ist das so (meine persönliche Meinung, die nicht jeder teilen muss). Deshalb finde ich D3 in Ordnung, D4 kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## phaenomenon (6. Februar 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Habe den MET Parachute aus der Generation ohne abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. Er ist wirklich sehr leicht und angenehm zu tragen. Allerdings ist es auch bei mir so, dass sich das Feststellrädchen sehr schnell lockert und der Helm dann wackelt.


Könnt ihr mal erklären, wie man das reproduzieren kann? Ich hab das bis jetzt bei mir nicht feststellen können, es sei denn ich dreh am Rädchen 


Monstafant schrieb:


> Und: Ich habe noch keine Google gefunden, die zum Helm passt. Ob es an dem zu kleinen "Sichtfenster" liegt? Jedenfalls wird jede von mir ausprobierte Google von oben so auf meine Nase gedrückt, dass ich nicht mehr atmen kann (und spreche wie Mickey Mouse).


Ich habe die 100% Accuri und stelle das geschilderte Problem ebenfalls nicht fest. Hmm... Sicher, dass du auch die richtige Helmgröße hast? Ich hab so ca. 57/58cm Kopfumfang und den MET Parachute in Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## next-friday (6. Februar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> verstehe die Bedenken. Was mich aber erfreut und motiviert hat FÜR den Parachute war der Test, den ich irgendwo weiter vorne verlinkt hatte. Das war zwar der MET Parachute convertible, der super abgeschnitten hat, aber ich glaub auch der normale MET Parachute hat diese eine Downhill Norm erfüllt. Kann das jemand bestätigen, bin mir nicht sicher. Ist fraglich, ob schwerer/teurer automatisch auch sicherer/besser bedeutet?


Ja der normale Parachute erfüllt auch die ASTM Norm.
Ob schwerer/ teurer auch sicherer ist kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ich würde das beim Kopf nicht darauf ankommen lassen


----------



## k0p3 (6. Februar 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es auch bei mir so, dass sich das Feststellrädchen sehr schnell lockert und der Helm dann wackelt.



Meinen Parachute habe ich reklamiert und ist vom Lieferanten an MET zur Prüfung geschickt worden. 
Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


phaenomenon schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal erklären, wie man das reproduzieren kann? Ich hab das bis jetzt bei mir nicht feststellen können, es sei denn ich dreh am Rädchen



Sobald ich die Kopfweitenverstellung mit dem Rädchen anständig fest anziehe, damit der Helm nicht mehr wackelt, reicht ein recht leicht Berührung des Rädchens und die die Verstellung geht wieder auf. 
Das passiert zumeist im Steilen Gelände mit Rucksack. 
Aber auch bei harten Fahrten über Stein- und Wurzelfelder ganz ohne Berührungen.


----------



## Monstafant (7. Februar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal erklären, wie man das reproduzieren kann? Ich hab das bis jetzt bei mir nicht feststellen können, es sei denn ich dreh am Rädchen
> 
> Ich habe die 100% Accuri und stelle das geschilderte Problem ebenfalls nicht fest. Hmm... Sicher, dass du auch die richtige Helmgröße hast? Ich hab so ca. 57/58cm Kopfumfang und den MET Parachute in Größe L.


Habe auch Größe L, was fast zu groß ist (ich trage, weil keine Haare, aber gerne eine Mütze drunter). Der Helm sitzt gut und fest, wobei ich die Kinnpolster aufgedoppelt habe.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Februar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Das war ja ursprünglich meine Idee und Hoffnung: den Kinnbügel bis zum Trail/Enduroline im Rucksack zu transportieren. Das geht leider nicht. Also habe ich hier keinen Vorteil.


Außen am Rucksack ist keine Option? Wäre ehrlich gesagt nie auf die Idee gekommen, den Kinnbügel im Rucksack zu verstauen.


----------



## next-friday (8. Februar 2021)

So ich habe meine Wahl getroffen. Zum Probieren hatte ich
TLD D3 Fiberlite
Bell 9 Fusion
POC Coron Spin Air

Beim ersten D3 hatte innerhalb des Helmes ein Plastikstück über dem linken Ohr etwas abgestanden so das es am Ohr gerieben hatte. Beim Ersatzhelm war das nur etwas besser aber ok. Das Problem war aber das es am linken Ohr immer noch eng war so das ich nichts hören konnte. Helmgröße war L 58-59cm. Mein Kopfumfang liegt laut meinen New Era Kappen bei 7 1/4 inch also 57,7cm. Der XL Helm wäre viel zu groß.

Der Bell ist vom Sitz um Welten besser als der TLD. Die Ausparungen am Ohr sind gut gemacht so das man gut hören kann. Das Problem beim Bell ist jedoch der Kinnbügel. Dieser sitzt relativ nah am Kinn so das das Atmen schon anstrengender ist wie beim POC.

Den POC habe ich in 2 Größen bestellt weil ich mit meinen knapp 58cm genau an der Grenze liege.
Der 59-62 ist viel zu groß und wackelt ziemlich. Ich denke auch mit den Klebepads wird der immer noch wackeln. Der 55-58 passt bei mir perfekt. Wackelt nicht und sitzt auch nicht zu eng am Wangenpolster an.
Das Hören ist bei diesem Helm am besten, weil die seitlichen Entlüftungen am Kinnbügel direkt zu den Ausparung der Ohren führen. Man hört also genauso wie ohne Helm. Der Kinnbügel ist etwas weiter vom Kinn entfernt wie beim Bell und die Öffnungen sind nur mit einem Stahlgitter bedeckt und nicht noch zusätzlich mit Schaumstoff. Kein Luftstau beim ausatmen. Weitere Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Helmen sind das der POC einen EPP Multi Impact Kern hat im Vergleich zu den EPS Single Impact bei den anderen hat und das das Visier sofort beim Crash weg klappt

Die Wahl fällt also ganz klar auf den POC. Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal eine Racecraft 2 und eine Scott Prospect zum Testen bestellt.


----------



## next-friday (12. Februar 2021)

Die Brillen sind jetzt auch angekommen. Die Scott war zu klobig und hat auch bei mir an der Nase etwas gedrückt. Habe mich jetzt für die neue 100% Racecraft 2 entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecko (13. Februar 2021)

aber dann den „Motocross Nasenschutz“ an der Brillen besser entfernen.... nicht das es mit dem atmen zu schwer wird...   

sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen. Viel Spass mit den neuen Spielsachen


----------



## next-friday (19. Februar 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Hi next-friday. Bitte berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen, würde mich interessieren.
> 
> Ich habe zwischenzeitlich noch den Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon bestellt und werde mal sehen wie der sich schläg im Vergleich zu den bisher getesteten.
> 
> ...


Welcher Helm ist es den geworden?


----------



## phaenomenon (19. Februar 2021)

Bin noch nicht ganz fertig. Favoriten sind MET Parachute und Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon. Das Problem war nur: der MET in L war mir einen Tick zu groß, das musste ich nach mehreren Trockenübungen/Tests ehrlich zugestehen. Der M ist leider nicht leicht aufzufinden, Lieferzeit ist etwas länger und ich bekomme ihn wohl erst gegen Mitte März. Auch wenn zwei unterschiedliche Preiskategorieren, ich finde beide Helme sehr geil. Werde mich dann im März wohl final entscheiden und hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## bmx44munich (21. Februar 2021)

Hallo! Ich möchte meiner Frau einen Helm kaufen und sie liebt rosa. Kennen Sie eine gute rosa Helm unter 100 Euro? Dankeschön!


----------



## k0p3 (21. Februar 2021)

Bitte...
Knapp über 100 aber immerhin rosa/pink 



			https://foxracing.de/v1-prix-helmet%2C-ece-%5Bpnk%5D-2x/25471-170-2X.html?cjevent=09d5264d748e11eb834602410a18050f&utm_campaign=affiliate_TWENGA&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=cjaffiliate


----------



## next-friday (21. Februar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Bitte...
> Knapp über 100 aber immerhin rosa/pink
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wette das er keinen Fullface gesucht hat


----------



## k0p3 (24. Februar 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Meinen Parachute habe ich reklamiert und ist vom Lieferanten an MET zur Prüfung geschickt worden.
> Bin gespannt was dabei raus kommt und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


@Monstafant
Es gibt einen neuen Stand zur Reklamation meines MET Parachute.

Nachdem der Helm zur Begutachtung zu MET geschickt wurde, habe ich heute einen komplett neuen Helm bekommen. 
Weil das Einstellrädchen für die Kopfweiteneinstellung nun schwarz und nicht mehr blau ist, handelt es sich offenbar um eine Revision. Das Produktionsdatum ist laut Aufkleber vom August 2020. Ich glaube der alte war aus 2018...

Jedenfalls lässt sich das Rädchen jetzt bei festangelegter Kopfweiteneinstellung in etwa 45° drehen, bevor sich die Rasterung lockert. Eine Testfahrt steht zwar noch aus, aber der erste Eindruck ist vielversprechend.
Als netter Nebeneffekt sitzt der Helm nun auch noch besser. Beim alten hatte ich leicht unangenehme Druckstellen. 


Warum ich einen neuen Helm bekommen habe, kann ich letztendlich aber leider nicht zu 100% sagen, weil sich bei meinem auch noch die Verklebung von Innen- und Außenschale an einer Stelle etwas gelöst hat


----------



## Monstafant (24. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch, k0p3 –
mein Parachute ist da leider schon zu alt. Hätte ich früher machen müssen, auf die Idee bin ich aber nicht gekommen. 
Im Winter mit dickerer Mütze drunter sitzt der Helm aber auch bestens. Brauch vielleicht mal einen Sommerhelm …


----------



## k0p3 (25. Februar 2021)

Danke.
Da muss ich jetzt hibike aber auch mal ausdrücklich loben.
Meine zweite Reklamation dort, die erste war eine beschädigte Sohle eines Freeriders, und beide Male wurden diese absolut korrekt, schnell und freundlich zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit abgewickelt.


----------



## k0p3 (25. Februar 2021)

Monstafant schrieb:


> Im Winter mit dickerer Mütze drunter sitzt der Helm aber auch bestens



Ist ja fast wie MIPS☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (27. März 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht ganz fertig. Favoriten sind MET Parachute und Troy Lee Designs D3 Carbon. Das Problem war nur: der MET in L war mir einen Tick zu groß, das musste ich nach mehreren Trockenübungen/Tests ehrlich zugestehen. Der M ist leider nicht leicht aufzufinden, Lieferzeit ist etwas länger und ich bekomme ihn wohl erst gegen Mitte März. Auch wenn zwei unterschiedliche Preiskategorieren, ich finde beide Helme sehr geil. Werde mich dann im März wohl final entscheiden und hier Bescheid geben.


Hallo zusammen,

wie versprochen möchte ich ein abschliessendes feedback zu meiner Entscheidung und Wahl machen. Zur Erinnerung: ich hatte den MET Parachute und den Troy Lee Designs D3 Squirt Carbon in der finalen Auswahlliste.


*MET Parachute:




*
mir gefällt der MET Parachute in blau/weiß wirklich sehr sehr gut. Optisch und das Design sehr ansprechend! ich hatte ihn anfangs in Größe L, allerdings war das spürbar zu groß. Der war einfach zu locker in Größe L und wenn ich die Schraube voll zugedreht hatte, dann konnte ich den Helm trotzdem noch mit der Hand am Kopf bewegen. Da war einfach zu viel Luft, wackelte zu sehr. Ich habe ihn retourniert und eine Nummer kleiner bestellt. Der 54-58cm jedoch brachte weitaus andere Probleme: schon beim Drüberstülpen bohrt sich am Hinterkopf diese Rädchenschraube mit Druckschmerz ein, das ist echt übel. Ich muss dieses Innenband quasi voll hochschieben bis zum Anschlag, damit ich den Helm überhaupt anziehen kann. Nachdem der Helm sitzt kann ich nur wenig das Innenband am Hinterkopf runterziehen, da ist nicht viel Platz mehr, bewegt sich nicht viel. Die Rädchenschraube kann ich höchstens mit 3 Klicks zuziehen, mehr geht nicht weil schon so eng und schmerzhaft. Dann wiederum wenn der Helm sitzt, habe ich sehr unangenehme Druckstellen schräg hinten im Kopfbereich, so etwas in Ohrspitzegegend. Durch diverse Tests habe ich festgestellt, dass das von diesem Innenband kommt. Da liegt einfach irgendwas zu eng an, und wenn ich von der Außenhülle des Helms dagegendrücke dann intensiviert sich der Schmerz. Fühlt sich wirklich doof an und ich will nicht ausmalen wie heftig der Schmerz wäre, wenn ich bei einem Sturz direkt auf diese Stelle einschlagen würde. Dann würde ich vermutlich vor Schmerz an dieser Druckstelle verrecken  Wie dem auch sei, ich habe den Helm inkl. Goggle am Schreibtisch bei PC-Arbeit ca. 30min lang getragen. Obwohl der Helm ultraleicht und gut belüftet ist, irgendwann wurde es mir aufgrund dieser Druckstellen unangenehm und verursachte Unwohlsein. Schade eigentlich!  Der Helm kommt mit einer ansprechenden, unkomplizierten Aufbewahrungstasche und der GoPro-Halterung. Für den Preis von 175 € ist er sehr interessant. Man muss sagen, dass er ultraleicht und sehr gut belüftet ist, deshalb fühlt er sich aber auch eher an wie ein normaler Halbschalenhelm (eben mit Kinnbügel).

*Troy Lee Designs D3 Squirt Carbon:



*
Gefällt mir ebenfalls super gut, sowohl farblich als auch vom Design. Wenn ich diesen Helm anziehe und trage, dann habe ich das hohe Sicherheitsgefühl wie damals bei meinem Motorradhelm. Hier muss man fairerweise erwähnen, dass es sich schlichtweg um eine deutlich andere Kategorie handelt. Die zwei Helme zu vergleichen ist eigentlich schon unfair dem MET Parachute gegenüber, denn der TL D3 Squirt Carbon verleiht -zumindest mir und der Familie- ein besseres Sicherheitsgefühl. Er fühlt sich _vollwertig _an, ist innen komplett gepolstert und macht einfach 'nen massiveren Eindruck. Ich finde ihn trotzdem nicht allzuschwer, obwohl er natürlich im Verglech zum Fliegengewicht MET Parachute sicherlich schwerer sein wird, aber er ist sehr angenehm zu tragen (vermutlich weil Carbon). Auch diesen Helm habe ich 30min am Schreibtisch inkl. Goggle getragen und PC-Arbeiten gemacht. Keine Probleme, kein Schwitzen, nichts zu bemängeln. Dieser Helm wird in einer sehr hochwertigen Tasche geliefert, wirklich ein Augenschmaus und gut durchdacht.

Ich kann jetzt leider nicht vergleichen, wie sich die beiden Helme in Bikeparkeinsatz im Sommer anfühlen. Am liebsten hätte ich beide Helme behalten und den MET Parachute für leichtere Trails und Abfahrten eingesetzt und den TL D3 für schwierigere, ruppigere Bikepark oder Downhill Aktivitäten. Aber leider passte mir der MET Parachute nicht wirklich und mit Druckschmerzen und solchen Bedenken will ich nicht ins Feld.

Deshalb habe ich mich für den Troy Lee Designs D3 entschieden und behalten. Hoffe, dass ich damit zufrieden werde und er sich auch bei heisseren Temperaturen gut bewährt.

Danke euch allen fürs feedback und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht euch
phaeno


----------



## on any sunday (27. März 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Auch diesen Helm habe ich 30min am Schreibtisch inkl. Goggle getragen und PC-Arbeiten gemacht. Keine Probleme, kein Schwitzen,


Erstaunlich, kein Schwitzen vor dem PC.


----------



## phaenomenon (27. März 2021)

ist aber so. Momentan sind die Temperaturen relativ gering. Im Sommer würde das sicherlich anders aussehen. Erfahrungen in der Praxis mit Fahrtwind und längerem Tragen habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## k0p3 (27. März 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Erfahrungen in der Praxis mit Fahrtwind und längerem Tragen habe ich noch nicht.


Meine Glaskugel sagt. 

Im Vergleich zum Parachute wirst mit dem Troy Lee im Sommer auf Touren schwitzen wie Sau.😉


----------



## phaenomenon (28. März 2021)

das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Der TL ist halt komplett ringsum zu, ein echter Fullfacehelm quasi  der MET parachute ähnelt meinem Halbschalenhelm, hat halt lediglich nen Kinnbügel dran. Deswegen sagte ich ja: die zwei Helme zu vergleichen ist eigentlich unfair, sind einfach zu verschieden. Ob Helm A oder B bei einem Sturz besser geschützt hätte kann man eh im Nachhinein nie feststellen und eindeutig belegen. Man hofft, dass beide ihr Handwerk gut beherrschen und die Rübe schützen werden bei einem Aufschlag.


----------



## Deleted 600542 (29. Dezember 2021)

Servus, 
ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde... Welche Goggle passt zum neuen Met Parachute MCR (2021), wenn man auch noch Brillenträger ist?
Ich freu mich auf eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Slix (11. März 2022)

Deleted 600542 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon gestellt wurde... Welche Goggle passt zum neuen Met Parachute MCR (2021), wenn man auch noch Brillenträger ist?
> Ich freu mich auf eure Erfahrungen.


würd mich auch noch interessieren. Zwar kein Brillenträger aber auch sonst. Passt die IXS Trigger (notfalls die IXS Hack) in M(Helm in M)?


----------

